# Interesting Mil Watch Site



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Google "Watch Addicts Inc".


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

I have seen that site before cool site the owner of that site some time post at the watchuseek forum in the military section.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

It's a non-commercial site, so a link should be OK (Mods?)

Billy Schorr (owner of the WA milwatch site) is a moderator at MWR and a long-time milwatch collector. He has also written a helpful book called "Zero Hour" about mil-issue watches. He's working on volume two now in fact!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Billy is a top bloke and his site is great info. His book is great too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, its a great site and Billy is a cool guy 

http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr/chronosportudt.htm


----------

